# 5 weeks pregnant and symptoms have suddenly disappeared :(



## MumtoSummerxo

I'm 5 weeks 1 day and since i got my bfp on 5th April I've been feelin sick, really hungry, tired, needin a wee more often and sore boobs. Then yesterday i woke up and felt fine, i felt a bit empty like not pregnant if u know what i mean and this mornings the same. I'm tryin not to worry because i didnt find out i was pregnant with my 2 year old til AF was 10 days late so i was 5 weeks 3 days then and my morning sickness didn't start until 6 weeks+. I just feel like I'm not pregnant anymore and I'm really worried :( I've bin havin period pains and stabbin pains aswell but i went to the doctors yesterday and she said there's nothing she can do and refused to book me in for an early scan :( I also thought I'd have to get my pregnancy confirmed and see the midwife but apparently u don't see her anymore til 10 weeks. I'm thinkin of payin for a private early scan cos I'm so worried. Has anyone else had their symptoms suddenly disappear? x


----------



## Cata

Yes hun, I had very few symptoms since the beginning and some cramping and weird pains.

At around 7 weeks I didn't feel pregnant anymore and my few symptoms suddenly disappeared, stressed for 3 weeks until today when I had my doctor's appointment, baby was there breakdancing all happy.

My doctor said the more abnormal you feel things are going the more normal they are :shrug: 

I hope you feel better, it helped me to stay away from the forums for a bit and watch some funny videos on youtube:flower:


----------



## CandyApple19

i noticed all my symptoms were really intense (except nausea) until around 5ish weeks then my body adjusted and calmed down, now theyve slowly come back again.


----------



## b4baby

where abouts in Birmingham are you from? My midwife is coming from Womens and I will see her about the 8 week mark.
Honestly do not worry about the lack of symptoms. I am nearl 7 weeks now and feel nothing apart from cramping and running to the toilet every two minutes...which quite frankly is driving me crazy. i am sure our time will come for the full MS. I had a meltdown the other day and paniced but I took another test to reasure myself haha.
Bx


----------



## Aliop

I felt like this in my last pregnany, I now have a very healthy 21 month old baby girl :) hope it all works out ok for you too.


----------



## Clair75

MumtoSummerxo said:


> I'm 5 weeks 1 day and since i got my bfp on 5th April I've been feelin sick, really hungry, tired, needin a wee more often and sore boobs. Then yesterday i woke up and felt fine, i felt a bit empty like not pregnant if u know what i mean and this mornings the same. I'm tryin not to worry because i didnt find out i was pregnant with my 2 year old til AF was 10 days late so i was 5 weeks 3 days then and my morning sickness didn't start until 6 weeks+. I just feel like I'm not pregnant anymore and I'm really worried :( I've bin havin period pains and stabbin pains aswell but i went to the doctors yesterday and she said there's nothing she can do and refused to book me in for an early scan :( I also thought I'd have to get my pregnancy confirmed and see the midwife but apparently u don't see her anymore til 10 weeks. I'm thinkin of payin for a private early scan cos I'm so worried. Has anyone else had their symptoms suddenly disappear? x

hunny i no how you feel am 5 weeks now and dont feel like am having any symptoms, and dont feel pregnant i took another test this morning the clearblue one that tells you how many weeks and yes still pregnant and saying 4 to 5 weeks which is right, :happydance: so i feel more happyer now, but when you sit and think about it there is sympyoms there i cryed last night for really no reson no had any think to eat yet has just dont feel up to eating, boobs tingle on and of, so think signs are there just our bodys getting use to it all. :hugs:


----------



## MrsEngland

Try not to worry hun, symptoms do come and go.

Most private scan places won't scan you until 7 weeks because that's when they can get a heartbeat, or at least that's what I"ve found at the ones round here.

So if your really worried maybe book one for 7 weeks. 

And as for the midwife thing I self referred to her and I have my first appointment at 9 weeks.


----------



## londongirl

I too had quite a few symptoms from weeks 4-5 (bloated, gassy, sore BBs, tired, etc) and then around week 5 they just went. i'm now week 7 and all is fine - still don't feel symptoms but the pregnancy itself is progressing well. so please try not to stress, because i did and i was completely fine in the end - sure you will be too
xx


----------



## kellycontrary

Its horrible that you feel that way - I have cramps now which makes me worry - even though I know its normal! I dont know how I would feel if there wasnt anything but like others have said, your body settles down after a while and thats whats happened with you. 
Reiterating what others have said, but my friend told me at 7 weeks you can get a hearbeat scan. I know that means waiting a couple more weeks, but it might stop you worrying so much. It costs about £60 (well it does in hampshire) xxxxx


----------



## AmandaBaby

I had symptoms when I first found out I was pregnant and then for a few days to a week they kinda disappeared and half the time I didn't even feel pregnant!! Well, i'm 6 weeks today and my symptoms are coming back!! Complete nausea and my CM is even increasing more than it was. Bit more headachey too!!
Symptoms come and go so try not to stress hun xx


----------



## MumtoSummerxo

b4baby- I'm from Tamworth, about 15 minutes away from Birmingham!

Thank u everyone well I couldn't resist and booked a scan for 4th May when I'll be 8 weeks 3 days, it was £50 but I just couldnt wait until 12 weeks! I'm so so worried I'm thinking of getting some cheapie tests off the internet and taking one every morning to see if the line is getting darker (That sounds a bit obsessive but I've heard that if the hcg is doubling then u will have nice progression with ur test line). I've never wanted to feel sick so much in my life just wish a nice big wave of nausea would come over me! 23 days til scan day... This is going to drag!!! xxxx


----------



## keepholdingon

It seems like things are just up in the air up until 6 weeks. 6 weeks seems to be the magic number for all the lovely symptoms to show up. But there are plenty of ladies here who are much farther along and have had lovely pregnancies with little sickness. That's the worst about being pregnant- there are NO uniform answers for any of our concerns it feels like!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Symptoms are subject to change. Stay positive. If you are worried i am assuming your worried about a missed miscarriage (mc without bleeding) i read somewhere that this happens in only 1% of cases (of the 10% of miscarriages..so VERY little chances) So dont worry about it hun. Try to enjoy the non symtpom portion. Im 7 weeks and days i feel no different. Others i feel like i ve got all symptoms possible.Enojy it while you can. I am sure bean is fine. ;) xxx


----------



## Tannymummy

Hi MumofSummer

I'm experiencing what you did, like you it's to early for scan. How'd did everything work out for you? I'm going out of my mind with worry, I was so sick with my 1st, had a few days of nausea with this pregnancy now there's nothing.


----------



## want2bemommy

My symptoms lessened at 6+3. Totally thought it was over- had a scan that day and twins with heartbeats! I'm still nervous, but it does happen (Although I'm still googling the very same thing LOL)


----------



## Tannymummy

Woo that's fantastic want2bemommy, TWINS, I'd love to be told that. So did you ask for an early scan?


----------



## want2bemommy

No, Kaiser does a scan between 7-8 weeks, but I was a little less when they measured me. Today's trip to the grocery store reminded me I'm still pregnant lol


----------



## Tannymummy

I'm from Ireland, unfortunately they don't scan to 12-14 weeks, I'm going to go insane


----------



## em606

I'm glad to hear disappearing symptoms isn't necessarily a bad sign.

I texted a friend on Weds to say my symptoms seemed to be easing, and then over the weekend had to go to hospital with light bleeding (no real pain though). They did an early scan and firstly the tech missed the embryo, then when my husband pointed it out told us it was a cyst and I'd probably miscarried.

I was in floods of tears but the midwife had a completely different opinion - said that it was too early to write it off as there's a gestational sac still there and it might be that I've miscarried one of twins but what's there is too small to say if it's going to be viable at this stage. I was exactly 6 weeks yesterday so it's smaller than expected but 'within normal range'. Now I'm in limbo till next Weds when I have another scan.

I don't feel sick any more, my breasts aren't as sore but I'm still getting crazy hormonal spots on my face. I can't help but feel really sad, even though I know there's still a chance. 

How do you get through the wait?!


----------



## Tannymummy

Hi Em606
It's horrible what you're having to go through, I wish I had some advice to give you on how to put it out of your mind but unfortunately I don't. I really hope everything works out for you x


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm 4+5 and my symptoms are coming and going. Today I don't feel preggers at all apart from a few tummy twinges :( but i feel ridiculous cos it's still sooo early what did I expect??!


----------



## Tannymummy

Munchkin30 said:


> I'm 4+5 and my symptoms are coming and going. Today I don't feel preggers at all apart from a few tummy twinges :( but i feel ridiculous cos it's still sooo early what did I expect??!

I really know what you mean, I just don't feel pregnant either, I don't remember feeling like this 1st time round


----------



## jenn0307

MumtoSummerxo said:


> b4baby- I'm from Tamworth, about 15 minutes away from Birmingham!
> 
> Thank u everyone well I couldn't resist and booked a scan for 4th May when I'll be 8 weeks 3 days, it was £50 but I just couldnt wait until 12 weeks! I'm so so worried I'm thinking of getting some cheapie tests off the internet and taking one every morning to see if the line is getting darker (That sounds a bit obsessive but I've heard that if the hcg is doubling then u will have nice progression with ur test line). I've never wanted to feel sick so much in my life just wish a nice big wave of nausea would come over me! 23 days til scan day... This is going to drag!!! xxxx

I'm just curious how your scan went?


----------



## em606

Hi, I thought I'd post an update for anyone in the same situation as me.

My second scan showed no baby, which I expected - I just don't feel pregnant any more, but in bad news we didn't find an empty womb - the empty sac is still there and I've developed some pregnancy cysts and fibroids. 

The midwife said 'classic missed miscarriage' and was all ready to start medical management (my chosen option) but the consultant wouldn't sign it off because the gestational sac has grown a bit - not as much as it ought, but a bit. I'm supposed to be 8 weeks on Sat, and so there should be a foetus with a heartbeat by now. They say there is a 'largely theoretical' (doc's exact words) chance that the pregnancy will continue and as such if I wanted them to help me with the miscarriage I'd have to sign a form agreeing to a termination. My husband wasn't with me and I didn't feel able to take that decision alone, even though it's a 'largely theoretical' pregnancy at this point. The other thing they said it might be is a psuedo-sac because there could be an ectopic pregnancy they haven't found yet. However, I've been through an ectopic and my symptoms are totally different, I KNOW I'm not pregnant any more, even if my body hasn't caught on yet.

So I'm booked in for a third scan next Thurs (on my birthday no less), and at that point if there's still no foetus they'll finally give me the drugs to start miscarrying. By then, I'll have known I was pregnant for 5 weeks and aware that I'm not, actually, for 3... seems cruel. 

I'm just glad we never saw a heartbeat, it makes it easier to deal with the loss of the pregnancy, but I HATE this limbo, waiting for a miscarriage and not knowing if that latest abdominal twinge is my body deluding itself preparing a cosy nest in there or the start of the end.


----------



## iwannababe

oh no im so sorry to hear that huni. :hugs:


----------



## wahwah

I'm sorry to hear that. Xx


----------



## youngmamttc

sorry to hear that¬ xx


----------



## Tannymummy

I'm so sorry for your loss hon, doctors can be so blunt.


----------



## candycrush

I'm so sorry hun, I agree, this waiting in limbo must be the worst. Wishiing you all the best for your next scan, whatever the outcome xx


----------



## younglove

I'm so sorry to hear that em.... :hugs:

I'm 5+ weeks (not sure exactly because I ovulate late) and my symptoms have eased up in the past 2 days. I had been having abdominal cramps, stretching and bloating which are gone. I'm still tired but that could be from the lack of caffeine. My breasts don't really hurt anymore unless I hit them.

I had a missed marriage last year (found out at 12 weeks it hadn't developed past 9) but I'm hoping for the best...


----------



## em606

younglove said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that em.... :hugs:
> 
> I'm 5+ weeks (not sure exactly because I ovulate late) and my symptoms have eased up in the past 2 days. I had been having abdominal cramps, stretching and bloating which are gone. I'm still tired but that could be from the lack of caffeine. My breasts don't really hurt anymore unless I hit them.
> 
> I had a missed marriage last year (found out at 12 weeks it hadn't developed past 9) but I'm hoping for the best...

Oh I wish you all the best, it's a frightening time. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## Roseee

hi

I am 5 weeks preganant, the doc has found the sac in my womb, but i don't feel preganant, no morning sickness, nausea, don't feel hungry.... only have sore breasts, too much of peeing and tired sometimes and i feel sleepy often.

am only hoping everything is normal in there, my next check up is on tuesday, can't wait.....


----------



## Mommy530

:huh: I too at 5 to 6 weeks same here and doctor told me they can't see me until 14 weeks an since I have a history of sack and no baby at 9 weeks I am worried what's worse is all urine smells like ammonia smell especially mine and just cramping and clear discharge that make me run to make sure it's not blood or pee myself that all that has not gone away other symptoms. Not to get to graphic but ya I am worried myself as well


----------

